# Solarforce L2T Special Edition



## langham (Mar 11, 2014)

Hey everyone, well all 3 of the people that will read this.
I just got one of these Solarforce L2T Special Edition Stainless P60 hosts in the mail and it is amazing! This light is absolutely beautiful! It is almost all stainless and polished to almost mirror finish on the outside. The stainless doesn't transfer heat very well so I don't know if I would go buying up one of Vinhnguyen54's beast 4A XM-L2 drop ins for it. 

I put a custom one of my own and it works great. The one I used is an XM-L2 U2 being driven by the very popular AMC7135*8 5-Mode Circuit Board (Nanjg 105C) 3.04A driver with 2 mode option. I used a direct copper Noctigon heatsink and artic silver 5 for the thermal compound. Mine is de-domed, but that will not effect the thermal performance. 

I didn't post all of the drop-in information so that you will copy it or anything, but I did post it to say that I think that this is about the max for the body, much more heat than this and I don't think that you would be able to use this host. I think that an XP-G2 at 3.0A would be fine, and an XP-E2 at 2.0A would probably do fine as well. 

I digress, back to the host. The stainless is extremely hard and several times heavier than you average aluminum host (193g) empty, this is vs. the Ultrafire 504B that weighs in at (86g). The glass is extremely clear, but doesn't seem to have much AR coating. Normally you would be able to see an almost blue or purple coating on the lens, but this one has a very slight blue tint at an extreme angle. 

The rear switch is the same one that you get on almost all of these P-60 solarforce lights, and you can easily up-grade from their site. It comes with a nice box with a padded cut-out a lanyard and a spare rubber boot that is glow-in-the dark. The button has momentary on for the tactical guys, and seems to be pretty substantial, but if you do break it you can get another one, it is a standard size. The machining on my light is almost perfect, this coming from a guy that has machineist experience. 

I love the diamond pattern grip they used and all corners are rounded to prevent hazardous scratching from this extremely hard host. The labels are tasteful, they are lightly etched into the side of the light and do not make ludicrous claims like some Chinese lights. The light comes with 2 rubber spacers around it that are absolutely useless, and an anti-roll ring that is also silly. I just sit mine on the head, or the tail as it is tail-stand compatible. The overall feel of these features is instant love. 

I have been admiring this light for the past 2 days and when I noticed that there wasn't a readily available post for it I had to write something. They used acme threads on the tail, but v shaped threads on the head. The o-rings are nice and correctly sized. The light doesn't seem to be greased up but all joints are smooth with no galling or binding. 

The body had a nice rounded thread relief groove (this is getting a little technical). The design is nothing original and seems to be yet another steal from the ever popular Surefire 6P. I don't like that the drop-in doesn't fit perfectly like it does in a 6P, so some sort of copper or aluminum tape, or foil will have to be used to prevent rattle changes. 

The battery tube is cut wide like most Chinese lights and long so it should be able to fit any 18650 and maybe even a few of the shorter 18700 cells. The rear spring is pretty light, but you can compensate for this with a long module spring to prevent impact mode changing or flickering. 

They didn't take too much care on the inside of the body to finish it so it is a little rough and not smooth, it is on the inside, but some people do care though. The tail switch uses the common place collar that screws in to secure the button in place, this method is also used on the lens. 

I will update with pictures later, the manufacturer has some on the net already, but I will show more of the inside. It has been a while so I will have to dust up on the rules before I go posting some stuff that a moderator will have to remove. PM me with any questions about modules that you would like to use, I have quite a bit of experience with them. More to follow.:thumbsup:


----------



## archimedes (Mar 11, 2014)

Yes, I agree ... it is a rather nice P60 host, especially for those wanting a steel flashlight.

Just another note on dropin current - Solar Force says that the switch is rated for up to 3A. Personally, I prefer keeping well below that level of current draw anyway, given the heat-sinking situation with this steel host.

Thanks for your detailed post


----------



## leon2245 (Mar 11, 2014)

Can one take the incan lamp out of a 6p, and put it in that thing, to use an 18650 with it?

Pure art man. Thanks for pointng that out. Awesome.


----------



## langham (Mar 11, 2014)

No, because it is 6V, but you could use 3V Cells with a sleeve. You wouldn't want to anyway, the module that I mentioned above is insanely bright in this little light.


----------



## Blitzwing (Mar 12, 2014)

I have been tempted by this host, but resisted.


----------



## langham (Mar 12, 2014)

Don't resist, unless the weight turns you off this is an amazing P60 host. It doesn't support 1 16340 like some other Solarforce hosts do, but it feels and looks amazing. The weight for me is a plus because it feels so substantial. If you are paying by the gram it is a steal as well. I like the SkyRay S-R5 host as well, but the website that I normally get them from is out (focalprice) and no other sites that I have visited have been able to give me the same product every time (different colors). I wouldn't use this light to build for a non flashaholic, but I would recommend it for anyone that loves lights and wants to have a nice host.


----------



## langham (Mar 12, 2014)

leon2245 said:


> Can one take the incan lamp out of a 6p, and put it in that thing, to use an 18650 with it?
> 
> Pure art man. Thanks for pointng that out. Awesome.


I don't think I directly answered your question, I have a very old 6P light module like first edition old, and it does fit without rattle.


----------



## chrisinhove (Jul 10, 2014)

Really nice! I'm a fan of Solarforce. This will be my next host purchase, I think.


----------



## Norm (Jul 11, 2014)

chrisinhove said:


> Really nice! I'm a fan of Solarforce. This will be my next host purchase, I think.



They are weigh (way ) to heavy for EDC.

Norm


----------



## LAMPARITA (Jul 11, 2014)

Great for "Nighstand Queen" :thumbsup:


----------



## langham (Jul 20, 2014)

I don't mind this host for EDC seems like just the right amount of weight to me. Doesn't scratch very easily either.


----------



## tobrien (Jul 20, 2014)

thanks for this writeup man!


----------



## tobrien (Oct 25, 2014)

how is this host versus fingerprints?


----------



## magellan (Oct 26, 2014)

Yes, thanks for the detailed write up. I think this host offers a lot of value for the money and intend to buy one myself soon.


----------



## skater1on1 (Oct 28, 2014)

cool color!


----------



## Vortus (Oct 31, 2014)

Among the solarforce SS SE hosts, by far the best looking I think. They are tough, heavy lights. As long as you dont mind the weight, work fine as an EDC. Most think they are to heavy though. 

Ronac and Five Mega have finned heads if wanting more output. Our L2T SS has a NB XRE single mode in it. But our L2 SS has a vinh 4 amp xml2 drop in and works fine with a raw aluminum Ronac m2. The raw matches the steel color pretty well. 

One day ill get a l2m SS SE to finish out the set and make for some interesting legos.


----------

